# My puppy keeps peeing in his crate?



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a 9 week old boxer pup, and he knows when we take him out side to go the bathroom. For some reason when we got to work in the morning and come home at lunch he has peed in the crate with his blankets and toy duck, so i take the blankets out and put new ones in. then i come home at 5 and he has peed again in the crate. he sleeps in there at night and doesnt make a mess just during the day ?. we started two days ago giving him a treat everytime he goes the bathroom out side. If we dont keep a eye on him at all times he will make a mess on the floor also. i heard that cleaning the mess up with vinegar will break down the smell.. do you think i should put some vinager in with his blankets when i wash them?

If you have any tips for me that would be great, im doing as much as i know but i know.

Thanks


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

How big is the crate.. Can he "comfortably" pee in one corner and move to another dry corner?? You need to make it small enough to stand and turn with comfort only. Take the blankets out, this will help.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

We did have a way to big one where he could go in a corner and lay onthe other one but now we have a small one and he can jsut turn around and lay down i dont think he can fully stand up in it. thats why im confused that he is peeing in there... we have a toy duck in there an he will pee on that too.. and nothing else then he will pee in another corner.

so your saying take the blankets our totally and dont put them back in at all .
is the vinager okay to clean the smell off the floors and blankets ?


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

He's only nine weeks old? He can't help but soil in his crate because he can only hold it for two hours max. He won't get full control of his bladder until he's about six months. He can hold it better at night because he's sleeping, and everything slows down then.

If you aren't able to get back to let him out every couple of hours, you could see if a friend or neighbor could do it. Otherwise, I would leave him in a small, easily cleanable room like a bathroom, kitchen, or laundry room. Leave a few pee pads for him.

As he gets older, he will be able to hold it longer. Eventually, you will be able to leave him in his crate with no problems, but right now, he's just too young to do it without soiling.

I would use an enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miracle to clean.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have been told about the puppy pads, but if i leave him in the room and he pees( not on the pads), i have hardwood floors wont the pee seep into the cracks the longer it sits there. then it is harder to get the smell out?

Me and my boyfriend come home at lunch time to let him out and he knows to go the bathroom.

Im also afraid of puttin him in a room with pads then him not get use to being in a crate at night or when he can hold his pee?

i will try both ideas. thank you !!!


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

A friend of mine uses this in her kitchen. They are trays that you put the pads on, so it wouldn't get on the floor. 

My dogs use pee pads while I am at work and go outside when I am home. I think he'll get used to the routine just fine. Crate at night, enclosed space during the day. As he gets older, you can use the crate during the day for small stretches as well.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was wondering by useing the puppy pads . Have your dogs ever just peed on a blanket or towel or something other then a puppy pad them thinking that it looks like one to them ?


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Chevy16 said:


> so your saying take the blankets our totally and dont put them back in at all .
> is the vinager okay to clean the smell off the floors and blankets ?


Take them out totally. See how that goes...


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

I took them out when i went home on my lunch bc he peed in the crate, ill let you know how i made out. 

Thank you


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I would consider an x-pen and a sandbox with grass in it. I've seen pictures on here from someone (I can never remember who) who had a turtle sand box with turf in it. They put that outside a crate that was big enough for the dog to just stand up and turn around in.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

At 9 weeks it's very normal for a pup to go potty both inside the house and inside their crates. Buy lots of cleaner and paper towels!!


----------



## ChrisS (Aug 19, 2009)

My 12 week old lab seems to have associated towels with peeing on them. I've been putting some old towels in his crate to give him something soft to sleep on. He did really well with no accidents for the 1st couple of weeks we had him. He's in the crate 4-5 hours while I'm at work, out for an hour lunch break, and then back in for another 3-4 hours. All was well until I had a long day at work and got home later than usual. He couldn't hold it an peed in his crate. Then I was out of town for a week and his schedule was a bit off with my husband and some friends letting him out at lunch but not at the same time I usually do. He had a few accidents in his crate that week too. These were totally our fault for keeping him the crate too long and messing with his routine. 

Anyway, we're back on the usualy routine and he still pees in the crate whenever I put a towel in there. I washed the old, messed ones in Natures Miracle and even tried a new towel that woundn't smell. It doesn't seem to matter. 

Somehow those couple of accidents made him think peeing on a towel was ok. Now if I put a towel in his crate he pees on it. Then he pushes it and bunches it up all in one cornor so he's laying on as little of it as possible. I stopped putting anything soft in his crate last week and he's not had an accident since. 

Your pup might have developed a similar association with the blankets you're using. Try leaving them out for awhile and see what happens.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for all the tips.. at lunch time yesterday i took out the blankets and he still peed in the crate he is only in there from 12:45 till 5. My Bf jsut msg me and said that he just pooped on the floor and he peed in the house twice last night. I dont know what im doing wrong... bc after he eats he runs to the door to go the bathroom outside. he knows to go the bathroom he just doesnt . I jsut cleaned the floors last night lol... 

Im guessing its just going to take time. hes a smart dog he already will sit before he eats and to get a treat .

I have him on a regular schdule he pees at 6 am then goes back to bed then eats around 7 then out for a poo and pee then back in his crate. at lunch he goes out to poo and pee then play a lil then back in his crate. then at 5 he goes pee or poo (if he has to) then eats his supper then we go outside and he will normaly go the bathroom. then he goes out every hour after that and then goes before bed around 930-10 then in his crate. He usually will wake up betwee 2 -3 sometimes were lucky at its at 5 lol. If you think i could emprove somewhere in my day that you think would help me that would be great .

Thank you


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Well my only other suggestion is give him a few more weeks to "get it" he will.


----------



## IlliniJen (Jul 11, 2009)

I think he's a little too young to completely understand that potty happens outside only. I have a 9 week old French Bulldog and there's no way he understands, but you need to be on a consistent schedule. Out every two hours and once per night. Is there a way to get someone to let him out mid morning and mid afternoon?


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

No we just moved into the neighbor hood, and we have introduced ourselves but they work too. so its only at lunch that we can go home. so hopefully he will learn that he gets to pee at lunch and when he gets older well be able to leave him all day while we work,,,

Thats for the tips.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

He's still so young, I'd take him out every hour until he's doing that flawlessly. Then lengthen the time to an hour and a half, two hours, etc. 



> I was wondering by useing the puppy pads . Have your dogs ever just peed on a blanket or towel or something other then a puppy pad them thinking that it looks like one to them ?


Hmm, now that you mention it, Clayton has peed on a towel. I think that's more because he's not neutered, though. He does fine with carpet. I don't really have rugs out, so I don't know what he would do with them.



> he still peed in the crate he is only in there from 12:45 till 5


It's just too long for him to hold it at this age. I wouldn't leave him in a crate when you are gone that long because he's going to get in the habit of soiling in it because he can't help it. And you don't want that.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

I have another question kinda about puppy training. 

The trey stevens website for how to train a puppy in 7 days i think it is. i tried to order that and it said my credit card didnt work but then i called my card company and it went thru. but i sitll got nothing.

my credit card company put the money back on my account but i was just wondering if its a scam or its its for real and really good?

Bc the reviews are what got me , but its probably just going to say what you guys have told me about crate training him lol.

Just wondering if anyone has tried this or heard anything about it.

Thanks


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

The train a puppy in seven days means you need to be able to take out a 9 week old puppy after every snack or drink and after they wake up. You won't see any real bladder control or "want" to control it's bladder for a few more weeks. 

The best advise is if someone can't always be with the puppy and do this - then you are out of luck for a few more weeks. Probably not the best news... 

I recently brought a new puppy home but made sure someone could be with the pup for two weeks straight. Not one accident.


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

YEs i do exactly that. 

I am also not the only person that has just brought home puppy and has a ful time job so i know its been done. I cant afford to take two weeks off work lol.. either can my bofriend we have bills.

but thanks it is going to take a lil longer but he will get it. bc he already goes to the door after he eats and when he wakes up and when we get home.. so its just to routine he has to get and to understand not to pee in the crate lol


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Chevy16 said:


> so its just to routine he has to get and to understand not to pee in the crate lol


And he will  There's nothing else you can do but wait.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

It sounds like I have a very similar schedule to yours. I leave for work at 7:30am and return for lunch at 1:15, then leave at 1:45 and come home at 5:30. 

I'm raising, and housebreaking, two puppies at the same time. I got both of my puppies when they were eight weeks old (Odo first, then a few weeks later Kira). They are currently 24 weeks (about 6 months) and 19 weeks (almost 5 months). We just now got to a point where I would consider them both 90% housebroken (meaning 1-3 accidents per week, per pup, at most). It's been a long journey full of Nature's Miracle, paper towels, and frequent baths. Housebreaking is definitely more of a challenge the way I did it! 

I have used crate training exclusively, and both pups had accidents in their crates during that long morning stretch at first. It's just unavoidable. I just cleaned them up, used nature's miracle, and moved on. I kept all absorbent items out of their crate once I realized that Odo was peeing on his blanket and then scrunching it up and shoving it in the corner, and I actually went the opposite direction as recommended and gave them crates big enough that they could pee in a corner and move away from it (I didn't want them having to lay in it). Over time the accidents stopped. 

I feed both of my dogs in their crate and both spend time in there at other times (like if we have company and they're being too rowdy) and they both sleep in their crates. Neither consider it ok to pee in their crate at this point, despite both having done so due to necessity in the past. It's been two weeks since we've had any crate accidents.

Now, I'm not advocating that you do what I did at all. It could be that I just got lucky that neither of them decided peeing in the crate must be ok. I know nothing about training. I just kind of took some advice I got and winged it otherwise and we've muddled through. Come to think of it, that's sort of how I've raised my kids too


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

yes i think we do have the similar problem or you did lol.

You said you got a bigger crate ? i have a big one that is for a full grown dog and thats what we were using before and he would bring his toys in there he would go and sleep in there when ever he wanted to (that is when we were there) and he did make messes in there too at first not so many but after awhile it was every mid morning and mid afternoon so we thought a smaller one he wont want to sit in his own pee. well he pees at the back of it and sits towards the front. Ive realized that he wont go in the small cage to sleep or play with his toys he doesnt like it at all.

So we have taken out the blankets and he is still making a mess.. i just think it is that he physicaly cant hold his pee right now. bc everytime we let him out he goes to the door and he will go near the door when he has to go poo. but he doesnt know yet to bark or make a noise when he has to go . unless its at night he will let us know lol. not saying he doesnt make any messes while were there if we dont have an eye on him which normaly one of us do.

Im going to try the kong by filling it and freezing it and letting him figure that out while hes in the crate.

So did you think buy giving them a bigger crate it helped you or not ?

Im using vinegar bc ive been told that its the cheapest way to get ride of pee smell. but im not sure if its actually getting ride of the pee smell. have you tried it or always use natures mirical?


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not sure the bigger crate really helped, but it made me feel better because they didn't have to lay in their own pee. In the small crates they have no choice, and if they're too young to actually hold it, it just seemed cruel to me to knowingly set up a situation where they had no choice but to sit in their own pee until I got home. 

I think your pup just isn't old enough yet to hold it long enough. We've just now been accident free in the crates during the day for two weeks. Kira actually hasn't had an accident in her crate since she was 14 weeks old, but Odo had them daily right up until 22 weeks, so it's obviously dependent on the individual dog and perhaps breed.

I only use nature's miracle to clean up accidents, and I've had great success with it, so I can't speak to the efficacy of vinegar. Sorry!


----------



## Chevy16 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys ... 

So ive been trying my best with the training.

With the no blankets and i had to take out his stuff duck bc he was peeing on that.

Welll chevy is still peeing in his crate and he is 11 wks now. is it that he still cant hold his pee?

Also i am finding that he was doing good in the house, but now its like he is peeing and pooping everwhere when im not looking at him and hes not letting us know when he has to go the bathroom.

He will go to the door but he wont let us know that hes there unless im right there or in the kitchen or living room.

Any suggestions?


----------

